# Cleaning crt tubes/mirror



## GTvert90 (Jan 31, 2009)

I searched, maybe not well enough, and couldn't find anything.

Whats the best way to clean the CRT tubes in the tv and the mirror... Its a Mitsubishi WS series if it makes a difference... last time I was in there it was pretty dusty.. 

Thanks


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Sprayway is a good commercially available cleaner that seems to work quite well. I use a mix of 1 oz each of isopropanol and Kodak Photo Flo in a quart of distilled water. Use microfiber cloths and have several available to dry carefully.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jan 31, 2009)

so 1oz rubbing alcohol and 1oz Kodak photo flo +1qt of distilled water seems simple enough Can I get the photo flow at a camera store? I would assume so.. Its best to spray the cloth not the part im cleaning correct?


Could I also use this on the screen?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

You can spray the mirror directly with a mist but never spray the lenses. Yes, it is fine for the screen as well. Rubbing alcohol has stuff other than isopropanol, so I do not recommend it.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jan 31, 2009)

ah. 10-4.. Never looked for just isopropanol where would I get something like that? 

Thanks!
Phil


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I get it from one of several electronics parts suppliers who have chemicals. I think the last I got was from MCM. You can likely get it locally as well from a number of sources for solvents and chemicals.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jan 31, 2009)

Is there a substitute for photo flo? can't get it locally for over a month

and would 91-99% isopropanol be enough or do i need to find pure.. Thanks


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

A few drops of a mild soap or detergent would serve as a surfactant. Just be ready to dry it all off so you don't leave streaks. As for the isopropanol, it depends on what the rest is. If it is water it is no problem. Try it on some glass and see if it leaves a residue if you let it evaporate.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jan 31, 2009)

So something like a few drops of dawn or tide? 

Thanks again


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I would use something with less additives like ivory soap. The problem is that you don't really know what is in these products so you need to try it on a less critical mirror to see that it does not streak nor leave residue.

I can tell you what works, and that is the formula that I gave with the kodak product. Beyond that you will have to experiment.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jan 31, 2009)

10-4 I think ill wait to be safe.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jan 31, 2009)

Before I forget again. Found kodak photo flo 200 solution online... is that what im looking for? 

Also isopropanol alcohol 91% with the other ingredient being purified water. So again that'll work?


----------



## subzero (Jan 25, 2010)

You can use microfiber cloths and have several available to dry carefully.


----------

